# circuitos de radiocontrol



## FREEDOM FIGHTERS (Abr 27, 2008)

tengo estos 2 circuitos de radiocontrol, un transmisor y un receptor de 8 canales, no se si ya esten comprobados pero bueno, quien sepa comprobarlo o ya los haya hecho pues digame para empezar, y quien los necesite se los dejo=


----------



## santiago (Abr 27, 2008)

especifica quie es ic1 que integrado es y quisiera ver el receptor
salu2


----------



## FREEDOM FIGHTERS (Abr 27, 2008)

este es el receptor=


----------



## FREEDOM FIGHTERS (Abr 27, 2008)

estso son los elementos o componentes=
transmisor:
RESISTENCIAS Y CAPACITORES
R1=1 Kohm (marrón-negro-rojo)
C1=100 nF (Disco)
C2=Trimer murata verde
SEMICONDUCTORES
D1 a D8=1N4148
IC1=PIC16F84
IC2=LM78L05
VARIOS
P1 a P8=Micro pulsadores NA.
X=Cristal 4 Mhz
L1=bobina que se construye con un trozo de 2 cm de alambre de 0,5 mm de
diámetro (se puede utilizar los sobrantes de los terminales de la resistencia).
Conector para batería de 9 Vcc.
Gabinete P6.
Transmisor híbrido miniatura (418 Mhz).
Antena telescópica.
Zócalo de 18 patas para IC1.


receptor=
LISTADO DE COMPONENTES
RESISTENCIAS Y CAPACITORES
R1=330 Ohms (naranja-naranja-marrón)
R2=R3=1 Kohm (marrón-negro-rojo)
R4=22 Kohms (rojo-rojo-naranja)
C1=100 nF (Disco)
SEMICONDUCTORES
D1=1N4007
IC1=PIC16F84
IC2=LM78L05
L1=Led rojo 5mm.
T1=MTP3055
VARIOS
X=Cristal 4 Mhz
RX=Receptor híbrido 418 Mhz.
Zócalo de 18 patas para IC1
Regletas mólex
ACCESORIOS
(fuera de la plaqueta)
Ra=330 Ohms (naranja-naranja-marrón)
Rb= 1 Kohm (marrón-negro-rojo)
La=Lb= Led rojo 5mm
Llave simple inversora
Conector batería de 9 Vcc
Ficha tipo baffle
Antena telescópica
Gabinete     ops: ops:


----------



## santiago (Abr 27, 2008)

tenes el programa de los pics? 
tendria que ojearlo pero lo veo bien a primera vista
salu2


----------



## ga7i70 (Abr 28, 2008)

chevere justo necesito uno de esos pero dime cuantos metros alcanza y pon la programación de los pic para q este completo


----------

